# Highest IELTS score here



## wannabekangaroo (Jun 17, 2011)

Just curious to find out if it is quite easy to score a Band 8 in IELTS or is it very rare?


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

wannabekangaroo said:


> Just curious to find out if it is quite easy to score a Band 8 in IELTS or is it very rare?


I had the same question as you back in March. It's very easy, but you need concentration and you can't over confide in yourself (I made that mistake in the reading where I finished early and was staring at the ceiling for 10 minutes instead of reviewing my mistakes lol) :noidea:


----------



## mike456 (Jun 12, 2011)

stormgal said:


> I had the same question as you back in March. It's very easy, but you need concentration and you can't over confide in yourself (I made that mistake in the reading where I finished early and was staring at the ceiling for 10 minutes instead of reviewing my mistakes lol) :noidea:


I did something similar in the listening section. I spent a minute or two looking around the room as I was getting bored with how slow it seemed to be going, and before I knew it about 6 of the multiple choice questions had gone by and I had to guess them ... over confidence is what you have to guard against.

Despite this hiccup I averaged 8.5 so I would say that getting above 8 is very achievable, particularly if you are a native speaker.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

mike456 said:


> I did something similar in the listening section. I spent a minute or two looking around the room as I was getting bored with how slow it seemed to be going, and before I knew it about 6 of the multiple choice questions had gone by and I had to guess them ... over confidence is what you have to guard against.
> 
> Despite this hiccup I averaged 8.5 so I would say that getting above 8 is very achievable, particularly if you are a native speaker.


:lol: I know a thing or two about looking around the room :lol:, I completely bombed the reading doing that - 7.0. Because of it, my average turned out to 8.0


----------



## flippity (May 30, 2011)

I'm not great at Writing so kind of fudged up that section (it was full of crosses and coupled with my awesome handwriting it looked terrible), but you can easily achieve above 8 in the rest of the 3 sections. But I did the Academic one so I have little idea about how different is the General as compared to Academic. I got L:8.5, S:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

flippity said:


> I'm not great at Writing so kind of fudged up that section (it was full of crosses and coupled with my awesome handwriting it looked terrible), but you can easily achieve above 8 in the rest of the 3 sections. But I did the Academic one so I have little idea about how different is the General as compared to Academic. I got L:8.5, S:8.5, R:8.5, W:7.


Only difference is that the readaing paper is bit bulky in academic one where as in General reading paper is very easy. and In writing for Academic you get a letter which is very easy compared to the graph/chart analysis in academic. Essay is same for both.

listening and reading u can even score 9 without any prob. Speaking wouldn't be a bother if you have used English regularly enough. But writing you really have to practice(the style, structure, 3 categories, vocabulary, spelling , grammar, idioms and so forth)
I got L9;R8.5;S7.5;W7


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

for us it was easy, i got 8 and my husband got 8.5.. we did not study, just saw what each module is like


----------



## swati-can (Jul 24, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> for us it was easy, i got 8 and my husband got 8.5.. we did not study, just saw what each module is like


Hi which IELTS you have given ?
Academic or General

Also which one is required for VISA 175 ?

Thanks
Swati


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

wannabekangaroo said:


> Just curious to find out if it is quite easy to score a Band 8 in IELTS or is it very rare?



Oh dont worry....i scored a 8.5 and my wife managed a 8 w/o any efforts whatsoever


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

general


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

first IELTS February 2005: Listening: 7.0, Reading: 5.5, Writing: 6.0, Speaking: 7.0 overall bond score: 6.5.
took the test in the Philippines, it was a Filipino who interviewed and scored my writing.

second IELTS August 2010. Listening: 8.5, Reading: 7.5, Writing: 8.0, Speaking: 8.0 with overall bond of 8.0.
test was done in cork ireland and what a huge difference from the first one.

before IELTS, i dreamed of nursing in USA, took TOEFL which is equivalent to the written elements of IELTS but not as difficult but the TSE is the killer, i did my test of spoken english 4 times and failed.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

IELTS Academic; Reading 9, Writing 8.5, Listening 8.5, Speaking 8.0


----------



## FWL (Jun 20, 2011)

I will be sitting it in a few weeks in order to get some easy points for migration.

I'm Scottish born and bred so if I don't get 8.5-9, I'll be mortified.


----------



## guy22 (Jun 17, 2011)

the marks are are a bit subjective, for speaking and writing.

However IELTS is more for English as a second language speakers, I believe a native speak should find the test relatively easy.

Lastly, you definitely need to concentrate, in all parts. Once I was in the listening session filling blanks, there was a postcode question where the correct answer was something like WRD45JT. I got that down and was thinking LOL what a ridiculous postcode, guess what, I missed the next blank.... :doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Vinni (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi... I am already in aus on dependent visa 457 and in search of a job... 
should i take IELTS? will that help?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

IELTS is only to get the visa, has nothing to do with a job vinni


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

My score
Listening 9, reading 8.5 writing 7 ( rewrote the long essay in hindsight shouldn't have!) speaking 8.
I went through a test tutorial to understand the structure.


----------



## uroojs (Mar 24, 2011)

Dont worry its easy... 

Listening is only about concentrating
Speaking is too easy as well

Reading and Writing are a bit tricky ... but again not that difficult.

I saw the format 3 hours before the exam.... and went to take it

My score was 8.


----------



## warrenholly (Feb 23, 2009)

I just got my IELTS academic result for the exam taken on Aug 13th. Listening 8, Reading and Writing 8.5 and Speaking 9. Overall 8.5.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Mine was :

listening:7.5;Reading:9;Writing:7;Speaking:7


----------



## Timejumper (Feb 12, 2011)

wannabekangaroo said:


> Just curious to find out if it is quite easy to score a Band 8 in IELTS or is it very rare?


If you practice enough it should be easy.

Make sure you check out the format of the test. Do a couple of practice tests before taking the actual exam.

I am from India. My score: R-9;L-9;S-9;W-7.5 Overall - 8.5.


----------



## sri2005_05 (Aug 15, 2011)

For immigration from offshore it will be general 
for studies it will be academic



swati-can said:


> Hi which IELTS you have given ?
> Academic or General
> 
> Also which one is required for VISA 175 ?
> ...


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

sri2005_05 said:


> For immigration from offshore it will be general
> for studies it will be academic


But why ICAA/CPA are requiring IELTS Academic from Accountants(2211-11)?

I think there is some recent policy shift regarding IELTS Academic and General.Please elaborate.


----------



## gttx (Sep 6, 2011)

I took academic back in January and got S:8.5 L:8 R:8.5 and W:7.5 ( i wanted an 8 to get the 20 points)

Now going for General. 

Any tips / suggestions for writing. I need someone to check my mistakes under the essay part.


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

gttx said:


> I took academic back in January and got S:8.5 L:8 R:8.5 and W:7.5 ( i wanted an 8 to get the 20 points)
> 
> Now going for General.
> 
> Any tips / suggestions for writing. I need someone to check my mistakes under the essay part.


well I did a lot of researches in IELTS writing.. I guess I can help you..I'll pm my e-mail address and you can send few samples, I'll try to check them & comment.

hope this would help..


----------



## Werns (Jul 25, 2011)

If you''re a native speaker you shouldn't have any problems.

I needed a 7 on each in the Academic test for my skills assessment, but needed an 8 in any one of the tests for points. So, I hoped that I could get 8's in the academic and kill two birds with one stone.

Well, with just a little preparation (going through some sample questions which are easy to find online) I did really well.

R: 8.5 L: 9 W: 8.5 S: 9 Overall: 9

Do watch the listening test though - it requires a high level of concentration to get everything right.

I think I missed some points in the reading due to some questions being somewhat ambiguous as far as I was concerned - but I did fine, so I'm happy.

All the best for your test.


----------



## zidden (Feb 6, 2011)

I initially got Listening 8.0, Reading 8.0, Writing 7.5, Speaking 9.0, Overall 8.0 in my test in May (general) I was gutted to have missed the allocated 20 points by half a mark so...

I sat the test again in the end of August (this time academic) and got Listening 8.5, Reading 8.0, Writing 8.5, Speaking 8.5. Overall 8.5...

I really just went through the IELTS practice books again. I found for the writing it really depends on the subject you are given to write about, can make or break it.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

zidden said:


> I initially got Listening 8.0, Reading 8.0, Writing 7.5, Speaking 9.0, Overall 8.0 in my test in May (general) I was gutted to have missed the allocated 20 points by half a mark so...
> 
> I sat the test again in the end of August (this time academic) and got Listening 8.5, Reading 8.0, Writing 8.5, Speaking 8.5. Overall 8.5...
> 
> I really just went through the IELTS practice books again. I found for the writing it really depends on the subject you are given to write about, can make or break it.


Exellent work...

I really appreciate your comeback...

Best of luck for your onward application....


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

*My score*

My score: 

Reading : 9
Listening : 9
Writing : 8
Speaking : 8
Overall : 8.5

Total 1 week preparation. 2 days for writing. None for speaking. 

While there are many threads with tips/material, here is my humble effort to help future IELTS aspirants. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/105568-ielts-getting-band-8-writing.html


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Just a quick question to all Band 8 scorers... 

Can you tell me where you took the IELTS test from ? British Council or IDP?


----------



## Werns (Jul 25, 2011)

anj0907 said:


> Just a quick question to all Band 8 scorers...
> 
> Can you tell me where you took the IELTS test from ? British Council or IDP?


IDP for me.

Why?


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Werns said:


> IDP for me.
> 
> Why?


I am planning to take my IELTS test. I have both IDP and British council here. So confused where to take the test from. 

I read some posts saying British Council scoring is strict compared to IDP....so...


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> I am planning to take my IELTS test. I have both IDP and British council here. So confused where to take the test from.
> 
> I read some posts saying British Council scoring is strict compared to IDP....so...


British Council 

My score R- 8.5 , W - 8.5, L - 8 , S - 7.5

My low score in speaking is cause i sort of contradicted myself on one instance. 

All the best!!


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

anj0907 said:


> I am planning to take my IELTS test. I have both IDP and British council here. So confused where to take the test from.
> 
> I read some posts saying British Council scoring is strict compared to IDP....so...


Do not be misled by such information. IDP or British Council does not make a difference in scoring methods.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank u all...I need to score atleast 7 points to qualify for my Visa. I use english in my daily life...everyday infact...do i need to go for coaching or workshops or can i just go through the online blogs and manuals and crack it on my own. Suggestions pls..


----------



## taj2980 (Jul 14, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Thank u all...I need to score atleast 7 points to qualify for my Visa. I use english in my daily life...everyday infact...do i need to go for coaching or workshops or can i just go through the online blogs and manuals and crack it on my own. Suggestions pls..


Hi anj0907,

I gave the exam June 12 and got the desired points. Not an expert but some points below you can go through :

1) For Listening and Reading, go through the material present at the internet. You might get many free exams. Listening and Reading are easy, but answering the questions in the specified time can be little tough. 
2) For Speaking, if you use English in your daily use, you shouldnt be facing any problem. Just be confident.
3) For Writing, this is section which can be tricky. The not so easy part is writing on a paper with a pen/pencil. So the best way is too try writing couple of letters/essays on paper to check the speed/timing. Construct of the writting assingment is more important than content.

RK


----------



## ilyas_it83 (Dec 16, 2011)

*How IELTS score is calculated*

Do the IELTS score calculation based on average of all 4 sections 

ie 

8+8+8+8= 32/4= 8

Or

8.5+8.5+7.5+7.5= 32/4= 8

Please clarify?


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

ilyas_it83 said:


> Do the IELTS score calculation based on average of all 4 sections
> 
> ie
> 
> ...


Overall band score is the mean of the 4 sections. However, band level is the lowest score of the 4 section. 

In your example 1: Overall Band: 8 and Band Level:8
example 2: Overall Band: 8 and Band Level: 7

DIAC considers Band level but not the overall score 

IELTS Essentials - About your result


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

I took my test in December, first time. I am a native speaker. I did quite a bit of preparation but only really for the listening and reading, as it's impossible to mark your own speaking and writing. I really thought I'd messed up the writing but I got W8 R9 S9 L9 = band 9. I do recommend doing some preparation but overall I stressed WAY too much!


----------

